# New Pokemon?



## Mudkipz (Jan 19, 2009)

Any animals you wish they'd turn into pokemon?
I know I'd like to see a dolphin pokemon.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to see an actual Ant pokemon.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Some kind of worm - I'm thinking a Ragworm or Leech would be best, or maybe a Nematode of some kind.
A sea urchin or sea cucumber
A squid/cuttlefish

Also both of those above


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd like to see another armadillo pokemon, if it was really adorable. Sandshrew/Sandslash are awesome but I want another.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 19, 2009)

Algae/seaweed of some type.  Hard to believe that the most obvious candidate for a Water/Grass-type *ever* hasn't been made after four generations.

A mole that actually looks somewhat like a mole.

A non-venomous snake. (Yeah, there's Onix/Steelix and Dunsparce already... but Dunsparce is based on a mythical creature and Onix/Steelix are made of rocks and metal, so they're not exactly regular constrictor-type snakes.)

A centipede or millipede. We finally got scorpions in D/P (well, Drapion was kind of a mistake especially with the "RANDOMLY NOT BUG ANYMORE!" thing, but still...), but we're still missing the rest of the weird armored many-legged bugs.

A tubeworm (look 'em up. perfect opportunity to finally add in a Water/Fire type--they're deep-sea critters that live around superheated volcanic vents on the seafloor.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh my god a tube worm yes.

That and some water bears.

I'm pretty sure this topic already exists, but I guess it might be old enough to justify starting over... I'm too lazy to go look, whatever.


----------



## Pook (Jan 19, 2009)

yes yes animal are fine but we should have an pokemon based on a food or some sort

I would catch a Squash or Cheese Pokemon any day.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 19, 2009)

Vultures, pandas, POLAR BEARS, lemurs, kangaroos, dolphins...maybe another horse pokemon.

And RED squirels.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 19, 2009)

GW said:


> yes yes animal are fine but we should have an pokemon based on a food or some sort
> 
> I would catch a Squash or Cheese Pokemon any day.


So Cherries aren't enough?

*imagines a Pizza Pokemon*


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 19, 2009)

A tiger, I know I think some may be that already...
And a polar bear would be AWESOME Ruffledfeathers
A wolf pokemon. (Mightyena and Houndoom are NOT wolves)
As someone said, a non-poison type snake, I made up a fire type one ;D 
A Fighting type Kangaroo.
Another water-fighting type would be lovely.
A dolphin~ Uhh... Can't think of anything else~


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

The classic dolphin~
More cats!
A phoenix Pokemon that actually looks like one


----------



## Spoon (Jan 19, 2009)

I second water bears and cuttlefish.

 Rockfish, any type of civets (genets, linsangs, and the other one I forgot >w<;) tiger wolf, Tasmanian Devil, fruit bat, humming bird, artic fox, artic hare, more sheep, dik-dik, pangolin, blue ring octopus, another pika, dormouse, wyvern, anteater and others I can't recall.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 19, 2009)

I endorse the seaweed, kangaroo, red squirrel (in fact I'll go with any squirrel), centipede/millipede, water bear, non-poisonous snake, humming bird, dormouse, and tube worm.
I'd like any of the non-food ones though.

More:
Chinchilla
Tautara
Arrow Worm
Hagfish/Lamprey
Archaeopteryx
Newt/Salamander
Caecilians
Sea Squirt/Sponge/Anemone

You know, come to think of it, I can't think of a lizard pokémon without any connection to a dragon - feel free to point it out.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 20, 2009)

...Kecleon?  Pretty much pure chameleon there, unless you count the ability to learn Dragon Claw (at least, I think they can learn it, but then again so can just about any other reptillian Pokémon with clawed limbs.)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 20, 2009)

Platypus. Yeah.
Or is there already one?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah yes Kelcon.
OK I add Gecko to my list.

Psyduck (and Golduck a little) is sort of a platypus - well it's more platypus-like than duck-like.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 20, 2009)

They seriously need to make a Pokemon based off one of those creepy guys in robes like in those horror movies.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

A bushfire pokemon! :) An excuse for a fire/grass type :) Oh wait, that's not an animal. But not all pokemon are animal like (I'm looking at you Voltorb and Magnemite evos). Btw, Khangaskan pretty much is a kangaroo.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Tapeworm, tumour, cockroach, giant floating eyeball, coconut lantern, something made out of precious metals (since we already have precious stones for Sableye), Doppelganger, theropod that *actually* looks like a theropod, hermit crab (becuse Slowbros are pansies), that sort.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 21, 2009)

> Btw, Khangaskan pretty much is a kangaroo.


If Kangaskhan is a kangaroo, then Qwilfish must be a sea urchin.  (Speaking of that, we need a sea urchin Pokémon.)

Seriously, the only thing even vaguely kangaroo-like about them is the pouch, and all marsupials have that, not just kangaroos.  If it wasn't for the "Kanga" in the English name, nobody would ever see Kangaskhan and think "kangaroo."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 21, 2009)

They should also make a Liopleurodon.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

YES!!!!! CHARLIE THE UNICORN WILL BE INTEGRATED IN THE POKEMON GAMES!!!!!

But seriously, though. More underwater Pokemon. A new stingray Pokemon. Mantine is a poor excuse for a manta ray. I want a real stingray. I was also thinking we could have like some kind of Fire/Ice type, but I wouldn't be sure what kind of Pokemon it would be...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 22, 2009)

A goat.

A FLAMING goat!

Toucan, A Bug/Dragon, Iguana, Cockatiel, homunculus (the D&D kind), LIVING MUSHROOMSNAKE, salmon, caribou, cougar, moray eel, lionfish, killer whale/orca...

I have some ideas for stuff like that... x3;


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 22, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> If Kangaskhan is a kangaroo, then Qwilfish must be a sea urchin.  (Speaking of that, we need a sea urchin Pokémon.)
> 
> Seriously, the only thing even vaguely kangaroo-like about them is the pouch, and all marsupials have that, not just kangaroos.  If it wasn't for the "Kanga" in the English name, nobody would ever see Kangaskhan and think "kangaroo."


Does Pikachu actually look like a mouse? No, but you can see similarities.
If you actually look, Khangaskhan have similiar anatomy to Kangaroos, but have a fatter head and stubby legs.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 22, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> If Kangaskhan is a kangaroo, then Qwilfish must be a sea urchin.  (Speaking of that, we need a sea urchin Pokémon.)


Sea urchins can't inflate and deflate themselves though, nor can they...swim.



El Garbanzo said:


> Seriously, the only thing even vaguely kangaroo-like about them is the pouch, and all marsupials have that, not just kangaroos.  If it wasn't for the "Kanga" in the English name, nobody would ever see Kangaskhan and think "kangaroo."


Kangaroos are pretty much the only marsupials that can stand up like Kangaskhan can. The only deviation I see (apart from claws and armour) is that Kangaskhan is much more bulky-looking than a normal kangaroo.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 22, 2009)

KOMODO DRAGON
end discussion


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 23, 2009)

Peacocks, Lionfish.


----------



## Pride of Kings (Jan 23, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> A goat.
> 
> A FLAMING goat!
> 
> ...


Haha, a flaming goat would definitely be sweet.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 23, 2009)

FMC said:
			
		

> caribou




And don't say they're deer or mooses because most deer (other than reindeer/caribou, I think) only have antlers if they're male.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 23, 2009)

I had a feeling at least one of the ones I said was a real pogie.

we need a carabou that doesn't scare me silly, then.  x3


----------



## PhantomRider11 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like to see pokemon that looked a little like these dogs!

	
	
		
		
	


	




I would also like to see an electric lion.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 23, 2009)

PhantomRider11 said:


> I would also like to see an electric lion.


Luxray.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 23, 2009)

We need more fox Pokemon.

And a goat. There definitely needs to be a goat in there.

And a cheetah.
And a tiger that actually looks more like a tiger than one of those whatchamacallits from Chinese mythology.
And a zebra
And more cats
And an actual wolf
Water serpent of some sort
Gargoyle perhaps
Aaand we need something along the lines of a sphinx
Legendary dragons that are based on western dragons 
Seconding squirrels

And another kitsune-type Pokemon would be nice. :]


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 23, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> Water serpent of some sort


Gyarados? Milotic?


----------



## Zangoose (Jan 23, 2009)

Idea for a Stingray Pokemon name: Steve Irwray.

Yes, that sucked.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 23, 2009)

We so need a Pirate Pokémon.

*tries to think back to his crappy Fakemon from ages ago* I think once I had the idea of some living fish skeletons which could be Water/Ghost type, and you can never have too many wacky type matchups :3 (I think their names were Troutot and Breamort. Yeah, I suck.)

Let's see... also a floating suit of armour which could be Steel/Ghost... a gravestone and a gargoyle who could be Rock/Ghost... a leafless, dead tree which could be Grass/Ghost... I liked matching Ghost to loads of weird stuff :D

And I'm not so much listing good ideas for new Pokémon as slightly interesting ideas I had once... sorry XD


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 23, 2009)

A pirate, a ninja, barracuda, a cheetah, a goblin, a Stegosaurus, an actual Mammoth (Mamoswine doesn't count because it's a pig), a meerkat, an okapi, a Saber-toothed tiger, a Dimetrodon, a hamster, a leopard gecko, something based off Set (Egyptian god of chaos and the desert, with many animals' attributes), a chimera (for me, personally, a lion's head and body with goat legs and horns, eagle wings, and a snake tail), a koala, a dolphin, a goat, an ant, legendary Pokemon equivalent to Vishnu (the preserver) and Shiva (a destructive god) of Hindu legend (Arceus is like Brahma, due to Arceus creating stuff), Sleipnir (Odin's multiple-legged horse of Norse myth, complete with armor), a chipmunk, a python, a polar bear, a Spinosaurus, a Plateosaurus, an iguana (possibly evolving into an Iguanodon), an Archaeopteryx (the first known bird), Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster, a red panda, a sea turtle, a T-Rex (Tyranitar's more like Godzilla), a hydra (with some similarities to King Ghidorah [from Godzilla]), Pan (the goat-man-god of Greek myth), a Sun god-beast, a Moon goddess-beast, a Diatryma (ancient terror bird), a condor, a mandrill (think Rafiki in The Lion King), and Satan (just to be opposite of Arceus) all need to be made into Pokemon.


----------



## Diz (Jan 23, 2009)

I lol'ed at the Steve Irwray name

It seems to me that a majority want more water types
I the dolphin has been used, Gorebyss

A cat-like thing that's not legendary would be cool


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 23, 2009)

Anubis. Dark type
Griffin. Flying/fire
I like the flaming goat thing.
Ermine!!!
Orca. I refuse to call it by that other disgusting and misleading name.

A white tiger that is an ice/fire type and has blades on it's front and back legs.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 23, 2009)

We have Anubis. .o.  Lucario.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> I lol'ed at the Steve Irwray name
> 
> It seems to me that a majority want more water types
> I the dolphin has been used, Gorebyss
> ...


Meowth, Persian, Skitty, Delcatty, Glameow and Purugly not enough for you?



> Orca. I refuse to call it by that other disgusting and misleading name.


"Orcinus orca
Meaning of scientific name: a kind of whale. Of or belonging to the realms of the dead"

 Besides, it's on the top of the ocean food chain. And there are cases of the attacking humans.


----------



## @lex (Jan 24, 2009)

Kyogre is an orca...

Fly
Will-o'-the-wisp
Pegas
Narwhale
Heron
Raven
Bumblebee
Moose

...yeah.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 24, 2009)

Beedrill was supposed to be a bee wasn't it?


----------



## Diz (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh yeah....

I see Beedrill as more of a wasp


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 28, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> Oh yeah....
> 
> I see Beedrill as more of a wasp


Vespiquen on the other hand...


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2009)

> ...and Satan (just to be opposite of Arceus) all need to be made into Pokemon.







> Orca. I refuse to call it by that other disgusting and misleading name.


Sorry, but how is 'Killer Whale' misleading? They kill things, and they're whales. o.O They drag baby seals from the shore into deep water so they can eat them. 
People seem to think they're these timid, playful animals that can do tricks like Shamu. They're aggressive pack hunters and have attacked humans on occasion.

Also


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 28, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Sorry, but how is 'Killer Whale' misleading? They kill things, and they're whales. o.O They drag baby seals from the shore into deep water so they can eat them.
> People seem to think they're these timid, playful animals that can do tricks like Shamu. They're aggressive pack hunters and have attacked humans on occasion.
> 
> Also


The truth.

Anyway, I thought Darkrai was meant to be satan too, but now I'm pretty sure it was made to oppose Cresselia.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yeah. Well doesn't that make Giratina satan or something?


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 28, 2009)

We need a more Pokewolves. I like Mightyena, but come on! Houndoom doesn't count anyways because it's more of a devil dog than a wolf.

An electric moose would be nice... As would a mecha penguin. Just think, A tiny cute penguin who fights in a giant mech suit. Pwnd.

More western dragons and sea creatures would be awesome.

Most of all though, I want a jelly fish pokemon. Tentacool/cruel don't do the creature justice. GIVE US OUR JELLY!!!


----------



## Zeph (Jan 28, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:
			
		

> I the dolphin has been used, Gorebyss


Wrong. It isn't a dolphin; I can't remember exactly what it is (Some kind of odd deep-sea fish) but it's not a dolphin.



ultraviolet said:


> Sorry, but how is 'Killer Whale' misleading? They kill things, and they're whales. o.O They drag baby seals from the shore into deep water so they can eat them.


Slightly incorrect. They are, in fact, a type of dolphin.



DonKarasuMan said:


> Vespiquen on the other hand...


Is also a wasp. As in, 'Vespi-' (Latin for wasp, if I recall correctly).


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 29, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Slightly incorrect. They are, in fact, a type of dolphin.
> 
> Is also a wasp. As in, 'Vespi-' (Latin for wasp, if I recall correctly).


Killer Whales are a toothed whale in the dolphin family.

And I always imagined Vespiquen to be more of the bee hive pokemon.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Wrong. It isn't a dolphin; I can't remember exactly what it is (Some kind of odd deep-sea fish) but it's not a dolphin.


People have suggested the gulper eel, but Gorebyss has little to no jaw at all, just a straw with a sharp bit instead of a little spoon. 



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Is also a wasp. As in, 'Vespi-' (Latin for wasp, if I recall correctly).


That's only English 'canon'. In Japanese, their names (Mitsuhoney [Mitsuhani] and Bikuin [Beequeen]) aren't based off wasps.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

Defiantly Dolphin is what we need, is drawing one right now, I call it Dolfinn, Water/Psycic


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 31, 2009)

Cuttlefish, dammit! And water bears. And wolves, since Houndoom is a dog and Mightyena is a hyena. And more dinosaurs because they're awesome. 

Linoone has been infected by the Kratos virus. 

We really need a dolphin though. I know there's Kyogre already, but that's a Orca/Killer Whale, so doesn't really count.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 31, 2009)

> People have suggested the gulper eel, but Gorebyss has little to no jaw at all, just a straw with a sharp bit instead of a little spoon.


I always thought Huntail was something closer to a gulper eel, except for the fact that it has teeth.

Not sure exactly what Gorebyss is supposed to be, but the whole "looks cute and harmless, but actually sucks blood" reminds me of a false cleaner fish (I think that's the name of it, anyway.)  They look exactly like regular cleaner fish, but instead of picking off parasites and dead skin, they bite other fish and drink their blood.

Back on the subject of new Pokémon ideas... we need a scorpion that doesn't randomly deBug itself for no apparent reason when it evolves.


----------



## Griffin (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG stegosaur and dolphin would be awesome. Seriously, the dolphin seems to be the main focus of almost everyone here. Plus a panda that actually has a pandaish color scheme.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 31, 2009)

An actual tiger would be awesome. THEN MY PRECIOUS TYCUB AND EVOS WOULD BE IN THE GAME


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

As cool as cacturne and cacnea are i'd like another cactus pokemon.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I know! A long-neck dinosaur :3 that would be awesome :3
More giraffes, maybe fire? 
A water/fighting cat :D 
A fire tiger or ice... 
A wyvern  
more bunnies 
more kitties
a cheetah 
a sea-turtle with flippers, all our current turtles have legs :P
a fire squirrel, or ice
a lion fish~ 
Bleep~


----------



## Zeph (Feb 2, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> THEN MY PRECIOUS TYCUB AND EVOS WOULD BE IN THE GAME


I'm probably just being paranoid, but did you copy this from my fake region? It's just, the name is virtually identical, and I vaguely recall you saying "This one is my favourite" while quoting my one.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, we also need a Pokemon equivalent to Jesus (Arceus is God, right?).


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 6, 2009)

^ Mew. C:


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 7, 2009)

...
Oh wow really?
My mom came up with the name.
Sorry.


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

They've already used many different species of animals. Perhaps a platypus?



Celestial Blade said:


> Oh yeah, we also need a Pokemon equivalent to Jesus (Arceus is God, right?).


It may cause some religious controversy.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Technically, Arceus is _Zeus_.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 10, 2009)

http://http://icetiger66.deviantart.com/art/Worm-pokemon-111617820 < A worm pokemon chain~ ^-^


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

A fruit Pokemon.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 10, 2009)

Magical Chicken Wing said:


> They've already used many different species of animals. Perhaps a platypus?




Why do people always forget that they are Platypi?


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

More cat Pokemon! I know there seem to be plenty but it's THREE evo lines :/


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 10, 2009)

Luxray's line are lions.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 25, 2009)

GW said:


> yes yes animal are fine but we should have an pokemon based on a food or some sort
> 
> I would catch a Squash or Cheese Pokemon any day.


Cheese Pokemon FTW!!!

Also a cuttlefish pokemon would be neat, wouldn't mind a donkey pokemon or something....


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 26, 2009)

Make an actual Velociraptor.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 2, 2009)

Cuttlefish Pokemon should randomly change genders during battle. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

Not an animal but...a RAINBOW POKEMON!


----------



## Diz (Mar 4, 2009)

SWEET


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Mar 4, 2009)

Ho-oh's is sort of a rainbow pokemon... Also that would be awesome if the cuttlefish pokemon radomly changed genders, it would make the attack "attract" sorta weird though....


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, but not really...


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah, I see your point. A _real_ rainbow pokemon would be *EPIC* :D!


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 4, 2009)

Note the 'Species' section.

It _is_ a rainbow pokemon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, Nintendo will be loved more by me forever if they do. If not I'll still love them but not as much~

I don't care if it's a 'Rainbow' Pokemon, it's just rainbow coloured and stuff. I don't care what Nintendo says about it, if you go by these 'titles' then Tyranitar is a Armor Pokemon and Snorlax is a 'sleeping' Pokemon(I know I know some like 'Kitten Pokemon(Skitty)' and stuff but those are obvious).


----------



## see ya (Mar 4, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> Why do people always forget that they are Platypi?


Because they're not. They're Kappa. Even the old Pokedex entries made the comparison.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Because they're not. They're Kappa. Even the old Pokedex entries made the comparison.


Maybe Golduck, but Psyduck is definitely a platypus.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 4, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't care if it's a 'Rainbow' Pokemon, it's just rainbow coloured and stuff. I don't care what Nintendo says about it, if you go by these 'titles' then Tyranitar is a Armor Pokemon and Snorlax is a 'sleeping' Pokemon(I know I know some like 'Kitten Pokemon(Skitty)' and stuff but those are obvious).


...it literally _CRAPS RAINBOWS._  And TTar is, kinda, uh _armoured_. and Snorlax _sleeps a lot._  You've got a rainbow, be happy.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish new Pokemon would never come.

Almost 500... don't we have enough? Seriously.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> I wish new Pokemon would never come.
> 
> Almost 500... don't we have enough? Seriously.


Nooes, we need a pokemon of life and one for death ...

But seriously, I doubt they could advance the series any further with anything particularly new.


----------



## Greenumbreon (Mar 5, 2009)

Gorebyss is a type of chimaera. Check this out.
Psyduck is a platypus.
Golduck is a kappa.
Life pokemon=Mew
Death pokemon=Giratina
End of any arguments.

And I already made up a flaming goat. Pyrokid is the first stage, dunno what to call the second. Goatsplode?


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 5, 2009)

:C I made a flaming goat already.  Kiddam -> Ralem.  They're cutes.

I haven't a picture Kiddam though.


----------



## Jester (Mar 5, 2009)

Just noting this... Kangashan is a kangaroo-thing!

Notice the pouch that it carries it's kid in. And it's build is quiite like one also.


----------



## see ya (Mar 7, 2009)

I still fail to make the Psyduck-platypus connection, but eh. Maybe because I was under the impression that a platypus would be water/poison. :\


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 7, 2009)

Skymin said:


> I still fail to make the Psyduck-platypus connection, but eh. Maybe because I was under the impression that a platypus would be water/poison. :\


It has a bill, appears to lack feathers, doesn't have wings, is poisonous (although nearly every Pokemon can learn Toxic anyways...), and is a pure water type


----------

